# Overclock Questions



## Kornowski (Mar 1, 2008)

I just OC'ed to 2.7Ghz, my temps are fine, 32c idle and 45c load, enough room to carry on, right?

But, OC'ing can't make a game stop responding can it, I mean, Windows was fine, I just had to Ctrl + Alt + Del out of it...

Thanks!


----------



## ETSA (Mar 1, 2008)

Temps seem fine to me.  The only time a game was unresponsive for me was when I was overclocking my GPU and temps got to high.  Normally if a cpu doesn't like an overclock and depending on your mobo, it just wont start and revert back to default or safe settings.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes a game can become unresponsive, that means that the overclock is not stable.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 1, 2008)

I overclocked my from stock to 2.8 but I have a CPU cooler.


I also ran a stress test for about an hour, nothing happened. 



Good luck!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 1, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I overclocked my from stock to 2.8 but I have a CPU cooler.


I'd hope that Danny has a CPU cooler as well, lol.


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 1, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I just OC'ed to 2.7Ghz, my temps are fine, 32c idle and 45c load, enough room to carry on, right?
> 
> But, OC'ing can't make a game stop responding can it, I mean, Windows was fine, I just had to Ctrl + Alt + Del out of it...
> 
> Thanks!



Dont even stop until youve gotten to 3.2 GHz, mild overclocks dont interest me 

HEHE, good luck


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, keep going. If your getting "not responding" errors, chances are you need to up the voltage. I would Run OCCT (not orthos) for two hours, it stresses harder than orthos in shorter time to determine stability.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha! Thanks guys! 

Yeah, I have a CPU cooler, I'd be kinda screwed without one... 

So, I thought that it would just lock the computer or something, I didn't know that it could stop certain apps from responding?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Mar 1, 2008)

XP will most likely give BSOD's i think, Vista will try and not crash.. thats the only thing i can figure


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha, so what does that mean? Could the OC effect the game?


----------



## Vizy (Mar 1, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Haha, so what does that mean? Could the OC effect the game?



Yea, if it does, the OC isnt considred stable <please note that i really had no prior knowledge about this, so i just derived my answer from one of the previous repliers to this thread>


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Haha, so what does that mean? Could the OC effect the game?



Yeah, if its unstable, instead of giving a lockup or bsod, windows just ends the program.

Run OCCT for about two hours, that should determine stability, if its not stable up the voltage by .025v


----------



## ETSA (Mar 1, 2008)

Be careful with voltage, it can damage a cpu much quicker than temperature.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 1, 2008)

How do you run OCCT?

I've allways thought that it'd give BSODs or lockup, I'll try it with some other games and see what happens...

I'm not really in any rush to raise the voltage


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Mar 1, 2008)

OCCT: http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 2, 2008)

What's a BSOD?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Mar 2, 2008)

blue screen of death


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 2, 2008)

Hahaha!  That's awesome, I don't think I could've ever figured it out... 

Hehe "of death" indeed!


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 2, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> How do you run OCCT?
> 
> I've allways thought that it'd give BSODs or lockup, I'll try it with some other games and see what happens...
> 
> I'm not really in any rush to raise the voltage



You worry too much, 1.5V wont kill your cpu


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 2, 2008)

taylormsj said:


> You worry too much, 1.5V wont kill your cpu



How much difference would it make on the temps?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 2, 2008)

taylormsj said:


> You worry too much, 1.5V wont kill your cpu


I agree, I had my E6300 at 1.55v for months, I even bumped it up to 1.6v when I tried to see how far I could push it.

If you want to be on the very conservative side, then just raise the voltage to around 1.45v and watch the temps to make sure they don't get above 65C under load.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm going to try CoD4 and Crysis now, I'll see how it goes...


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 2, 2008)

Just played CoD4 for about an hour, worked great! I think it may have been because Bioshock isn't patched...


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 2, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that it was just Bioshock 

MORE OC'ing!


----------



## Noir (Mar 3, 2008)

if im not wrong the normal voltage should be 1.35 right?
my E6320 OC'ed to fsb 1333 2.33ghz without increasing the voltage, too scared to do it though.
keep it up,i want to see how far it can go.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

Put it up to 2.8, but programs would stop responding, like Super Pi (although it still does back at stock?), I tried to run an Orthos test and the PC hung, I don't know, do I need to up the Vcore? Is it safe, I have it at 1.32500, the next one up is, 1.33125, is that Ok.

How much will the temps go up?

Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

I tried it, I put the FSB up to 390 and tried it one step up, which is 1.33125... It hung on the Windows Loading Screen.

So I upped it up to the next step, I can't remember what it was, and tried to boot, and it BSOD?

So, I'm back at stock volts and 2.6Ghz.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I tried it, I put the FSB up to 390 and tried it one step up, which is 1.33125... It hung on the Windows Loading Screen.
> 
> So I upped it up to the next step, I can't remember what it was, and tried to boot, and it BSOD?
> 
> So, I'm back at stock volts and 2.6Ghz.


You need to raise the voltage more then just one step at a time, especially if they are only raised in such slow increments.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

So, what would be a good voltage to start on?

Would upgrading my BIOS help things?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

Right, so I tried 1.33750 with a 390 FSB, it booted to Windows, but then BSOD.

I have these Vcore options;

1.33125
1.33750
1.34375
1.35000
1.35625
1.36250

There's more that go higher...

What do you think?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

I would go right up to 1.35V and see if thats stable.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

I can get 2.6Ghz @ 1.32500 stable... But nothing higher, I can't go higher on stock volts.

So, I put them up to 1.3500;
Ran a small orthos test;





Stopped it, went to Firefox and it BSOD on me!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe this will help, this is what the specs were when I had my E6300.  Note that CPU-Z reports a lower voltage then what is set in the BIOS.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

So, you're saying I should the Vcore up a little more?


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 3, 2008)

YESSSS, im running my VCore @ 1.7 V atm for 3.6 , it wont kill, well at least 1.4 - 5 wont


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

I put the voltage up to 1.36250, booted into Windows, got this;





Went to test in Orthos and;





 ***!?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

Raise it to 1.4-1.45v and see what happens.  That will not destroy your CPU


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess I could also try adding +0.1 to the RAM too?


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 3, 2008)

Danny stop being a whimp and put it to 1.5 and see where you get, you wont kill it !

I say that in the nicest way possible 

EDIT: looks like your mobo has a bit of a VDroop too of about 0.04 V, so 1.5 V will be about 1.45 V in windows


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

If the RAM is an issue and is running above stock speed, then raise the RAM to 2.0-2.1v.


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 3, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];913166 said:
			
		

> If the RAM is an issue and is running above stock speed, then raise the RAM to 2.0-2.1v.



Or drop it to stock speeds or lower to determine your max OC, you can worry about the ram once you know what is stable for your cpu, i recommend this


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the RAM the lowest it'll go, 1:1...

Haha! Taylor, you're such a good friend


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 3, 2008)

What speed is your ram @ 2.7 GHz, cos if its at the lowest divider, and your ram wont go any higher, your overclock is the highest its going


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, booted @ 2.7 with stock volts, and +0.1 on the RAM.

That wont heat them up too much will it?


----------



## Gogey (Mar 3, 2008)

taylormsj said:


> What speed is your ram @ 2.7 GHz, cos if its at the lowest divider, and your ram wont go any higher, your overclock is the highest its going



Should be 780, Ive got my ram at a 1:1 with a 400 fsb and its at 800 MHZ, its stock speed.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2008)

My RAM is running @ 760MHz... I think I can get a bit more out of it...


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol, I don't get all this OC'ing stuff, never done it but I'll have to learn for I'm getting the E2160!


----------



## b10 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I just OC'ed to 2.7Ghz, my temps are fine, 32c idle and 45c load, enough room to carry on, right?
> 
> But, OC'ing can't make a game stop responding can it, I mean, Windows was fine, I just had to Ctrl + Alt + Del out of it...
> 
> Thanks!


Just don't let your temps get above 55C.

Of course an unstable OC can cause a game to stop responding.


----------



## Noir (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm strange, does that 1.35 v is stock voltage? Even when i dont oc my cpu the bios say that my voltage is 1.35v.
Oh when i turn on the eist the voltage would be 1.25v idle and 1.35v full load.
What is the stock voltage of that cpu, im curious.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2008)

The stock voltage for the CPU is 1.32500


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 4, 2008)

b10 said:


> Just don't let your temps get above 55C.
> 
> Of course an unstable OC can cause a game to stop responding.



Its fine up to 70


----------



## Noir (Mar 4, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> The stock voltage for the CPU is 1.32500



Oops sorry, my mistake.
I see that u increase the core to 2.6ghz, what voltage do u use now? And do u increase the ram alsf?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2008)

Noir said:


> Oops sorry, my mistake.
> I see that u increase the core to 2.6ghz, what voltage do u use now? And do u increase the ram alsf?



My voltage is stock, at 1.32500 
I've OC'ed the RAM, Yeah, and added +0.1v to it.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2008)

Bugger!


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 4, 2008)

HEHE, time for some new ram?

But ive heard there are hidden options in gigabyte P35 board's BIOS, im not sure the key code, alt and F1 i think, i think this lets you do more with memory timings and dividers


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2008)

Nah, I'm not getting any new stuff!

I know, it's Ctrl + F1, nothing to make it run slower though! 

Would changing the multi help?


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope 

Unless you find a way of unlocking your E6300 multi and upping it LOL


----------



## Shane (Mar 4, 2008)

Time for a e8400 danny


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2008)

I can change the Multi, but I can't remember what the other options are?

Nah, I'm good with this Shane!


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 4, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I can change the Multi, but I can't remember what the other options are?
> 
> Nah, I'm good with this Shane!



It wont go up, so no use there


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 5, 2008)

With the RAM at 2.0v, still doesn't want to work?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 5, 2008)

This guys has my RAM, and CPU...

http://www.hardforum.com/archive/index.php/t-1206168.html

If you scroll to the bottom, that guy had it clocked higher, with an E6300


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 5, 2008)

You can only change it between 7 and 6, you want it to go higher, not lower, so there's nothing we can do with that


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 5, 2008)

put your ram voltage up


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 5, 2008)

I did, I had it at 2.0v, would it be Ok at 2.1v?


----------



## colt1911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Your memory will handle 2.1volts , what are your timings set at ? I'm running my XMS at 2.1 volts but had to loosen my timings from 4-4-4-12 2T  to 5-5-5-18 2T in order for a stable oc. I'm running my E6850 at 3700mhz . One other key change would be to bump up your NB voltage alittle.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Mar 6, 2008)

colt1911 said:


> Your memory will handle 2.1volts , what are your timings set at ? I'm running my XMS at 2.1 volts but had to loosen my timings from 4-4-4-12 2T  to 5-5-5-18 2T in order for a stable oc. I'm running my E6850 at 3700mhz . One other key change would be to bump up your NB voltage alittle.



Darn it! You stole my post


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

colt1911 said:


> Your memory will handle 2.1volts , what are your timings set at ? I'm running my XMS at 2.1 volts but had to loosen my timings from 4-4-4-12 2T  to 5-5-5-18 2T in order for a stable oc. I'm running my E6850 at 3700mhz . One other key change would be to bump up your NB voltage alittle.



I'll try 2.1v, thanks! 

You have the 6400, were as I only have the 5400, maybe that's what's up? Also, what is your multiplyer at, mines locked at 7 and 6, 6 is pointless anyway 

NB voltage, what would that?


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 6, 2008)

try 1.5 V northbridge


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

What's the defualt at?

Would that be +0.2v?


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 6, 2008)

not sure im afraid, i run mine at 1.4


----------



## colt1911 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm running my NB at 1.4 volts anything past that and it gets too hot and becomes unstable, without adding an extra fan to blow on it .


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

Colt



Kornowski said:


> You have the 6400, were as I only have the 5400, maybe that's what's up? Also, what is your multiplyer at, mines locked at 7 and 6, 6 is pointless anyway



Thanks 

Also, how do you check NB voltage?


----------



## colt1911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Only way to check or set it is in the bios. I know your running a Gigabyte board and mine is Asus so I don't know where to tell you exactly. It should be under the advance tab in the bios though.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

Alright, Thanks man.

I'll try 2.1v, see if that works, I hope it does!


----------



## colt1911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Danny check out these settings the MCH is your NB
Advanced BIOS Features
- Disable CPUID Max to 3
- Disable No-Execute Memory Protection
- Disable C1E
- Disable TM2
- Disable EIST
- Disable Virtualization Technology

PC Health Status
- Disable Smart Fan Control Method

Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)
- Press Ctrl+F1 for Advanced Settings
- CPU Clock Ratio (CPU Multiplier) at 7x
- CPU Host Frequency (FSB) at 430MHz
- PCI Express Frequency at 100MHz
- Disable CIA2
- System Memory Multiplier at 2.00 (1:1 Ratio)
- DRAM Timing at 5-5-5-15
- *** DDR2 OverVoltage Control +0.2V (2.0V) ***
- FSB OverVoltage +0.2V (1.4V)
- (G)MCH Voltage +0.1V (1.55V)
- *** CPU Voltage at 1.274V ***

*** Your settings may vary. Some may achieve stability at higher voltage, whereas some may achieve stability at a lower voltage. ***


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Colt!

I seem to be able to get 2.8Ghz on stock volts, it's my RAM that craps out, I think I'll try 2.1v on the RAM...


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2008)

The RAM is only running at DDR2 808, voltage should not be an issue.  It does not sound like a RAM issue to me.

I would also eventually lower the RAM timings, as those are very high.  But I would wait until you get your processor where you want it first.


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 6, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];915519 said:
			
		

> The RAM is only running at DDR2 808, voltage should not be an issue.  It does not sound like a RAM issue to me.
> 
> I would also eventually lower the RAM timings, as those are very high.  But I would wait until you get your processor where you want it first.



Bearing in mind this ram is 667 MHz not 800 MHz, i think voltage increase is necessary


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

So what do you suggest?

If I set the CPU to run at 2.8Ghz, with an FSB of 400.

I thought that 5-5-5-15 was slack, I thought 4-4-4-12 was pretty tight 

What do you suggest I put all the settings to then?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> So what do you suggest?
> 
> If I set the CPU to run at 2.8Ghz, with an FSB of 400.
> 
> ...


I saw your timings of 5-7-7-20.  4-4-4-12 sounds great if you can get it to run stable.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];915567 said:
			
		

> I saw your timings of 5-7-7-20.  4-4-4-12 sounds great if you can get it to run stable.



Where did you see 5-7-7-20?

At the moment it's running at 5-5-5-15...


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Where did you see 5-7-7-20?
> 
> At the moment it's running at 5-5-5-15...


In the screenshot of the RAM configuration on page 6 or 7.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];915811 said:
			
		

> In the screenshot of the RAM configuration on page 6 or 7.



Oh right, Yeah, but I see, 5-6-6-18...

Hmmm, could that be a problem?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, Yeah, but I see, 5-6-6-18...
> 
> Hmmm, could that be a problem?


Do you mean you see 5-6-6-18 now, or on a previous post?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw it on a previous post, CPU-Z says I'm running at;

5-6-6-17

I don't know if that could be the problem?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I saw it on a previous post, CPU-Z says I'm running at;
> 
> 5-6-6-17
> 
> I don't know if that could be the problem?


That wouldn't cause instability, it's just lowering performance then running it at lower timings.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah right, Ok... I thin I've found somebody that's interested in buying my RAM, so I'll get some OCZ Gold, 800MHz and OC this baby!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, Ok... I thin I've found somebody that's interested in buying my RAM, so I'll get some OCZ Gold, 800MHz and OC this baby!


I still don't think the RAM is the issue, as it's still around the same speed as stock.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2008)

So what would you sugest to save me buying some more RAM?


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, i advise against cheap OCZ memory, i think i have the platinum or gold 800MHz, and it wont overclock well !

I think the best thing you could do it to get another P35 mobo, say an asus P5kc or DFI blood iron, and then sell your current Mobo, then you could keep your ram and lower the dividers.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2008)

Nah, I'm not goin' to get a new MOBO... Aint worth it...

I hear good things about the OCZ RAM, so...


----------



## taylormsj (Mar 7, 2008)

my OCZ wont do much over 900 MHz, which is no good, 

Id look into geil ram, a mate has some, it does 1GHz easy and is only around 35 - 40 on overclockers


----------



## MosIncredible (Mar 8, 2008)

taylormsj said:


> my OCZ wont do much over 900 MHz, which is no good,
> 
> Id look into geil ram, a mate has some, it does 1GHz easy and is only around 35 - 40 on overclockers



With what timings?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 8, 2008)

I reallly thought that OCZ was good RAM;

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-086-OC&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813

Or

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-058-GL&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, I'm looking at this now, they'd be good, right?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-090-CR


----------

